# beautiful



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

boy you guys are going to have a hard time picking one. every ones goats are just so great. some of those mini's are hard to resist.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

I was think the same thing fritie. These picture would also may a great calender. Shelly


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

we know it's going to be hard but that is what makes it so fun...atleast there are lots of pics to enjoy.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I definitely agree!!! And I have got to get out my camera so I can get in on the fun


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

lol


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe the picture at the top (is that what is meant by logo?) could be changed every few months because there are so many wonderful pictures.
I was thinking that a goat would with spots would probably be chosen due to the name of the site.


----------

